# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Du lịch Phú Quốc 3 ngày 2 đêm khởi hành từ Hà Nội

## nguyenhue1012

*Giá gốc: 3.721.000 VNĐ
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm
Khởi hành: Hà Nội
Điểm tham quan: Bãi Sao, Dinh Cậu, Hàm Ninh , Phú Quốc, Suối Tranh.*
Phú Quốc là hòn đảo lớn nhất Việt Nam, nằm trong Vịnh Thái Lan, thuộc tỉnh Kiên giang. Phú Quốc có nhiều bãi biển đẹp trải dài từ phiá bắc đến phía nam, có 99 ngọn núi đồi và dãy rừng nguyên sinh với hệ động thực vật phong phú. Du lịch Phú Quốc là đến với thiên nhiên hoang sơ và hơn hết là để chinh phục vùng đất tận cùng xa xôi của đất nước. APT Travel xin giới thiệu với các bạn tour *du lich Phu Quoc* giá rẻ. Sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho dip nghỉ lễ 30/4-1/5.

Đến với Phú Quốc, du khách không chỉ được nghỉ ngơi thư giãn ở những bãi biển đẹp còn hoang sơ mà còn được thoả mãn thú phiêu lưu mạo hiểm khi lặn xuống làn nước xanh mát, ngắm nhìn những rạn san hô rực rỡ hay lênh đênh trên những chiếc tàu ra khơi câu cá biển, thẻ mực vào buổi đêm…
Du lịch Phú Quốc không thể không đến thăm các làng nghề truyền thống của cư dân nơi đây, đó là nghề sản xuất nước mắm, nghề trồng hồ tiêu, và nghề nuôi cấy ngọc trai. Du khách sẽ được tham quan và tận mắt chứng kiến quy trình sản xuất nước mắm Phú Quốc, một loại đặc sản nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước.
tour du lịch phú quốc giá rẻ ngắm ngọc trai
*Lịch trình tour du lịch Phú Quốc 3 ngày 2 đêm:*
*NGÀY 01:* THAM QUAN PHÚ QUỐC (ĂN TRƯA, CHIỀU)
Xe và HDV đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, về nhà hàng dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn làm thủ tục nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
13h30: Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Đảo Ngọc – Phú Quốc, tham quan Đông Đảo, chùa Hùng Long Tự (hay còn gọi là Am Sư Muôn). Ghé thăm Suối Tranh, nơi có những con thác đẹp (từ tháng 5 – 10). Đến làng chài Hàm Ninh, đoàn tự túc thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống.
16h00: Đoàn về lại thì trấn Dương Đông Đoàn tham quan mua sắm đặc sản Phú Quốc tại cơ sở nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm truyền thống nghe hướng dẫn cách làm nước mắm, ghé lò rượu sim.
18h00: Đoàn dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng, tự do mua sắm, dạo phố đêm tại chợ đêm Dinh Cậu.
*NGÀY 02:* THAM QUAN PHÚ QUỐC (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, CHIỀU)
07h00: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn.
08h00: Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Đảo Ngọc Phú Quốc. Đi thăm khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai của Úc (ngọc trai chính hiệu sản xuất tại Phú Quốc), di tích lịch sử Nhà lao Cây Dừa.
11h00: Đoàn ghé Bãi Sao, một trong những bãi biển đẹp tại Phú Quốc với cát trắng mịn và những con sống nhỏ lăn tăn. Tại đây, Quý khách tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi vận động ( chi phí tự túc ). Sau đó dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Bãi Sao.
15h00: Đoàn trở về thị trấn Dương Đông, tham quan và mua sắm tại Chợ Dương Đông, Tham quan Dinh Cậu, ngắm nhìn hoàng hôn trên biển cùng những con thuyền ra khơi đánh cá. Về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, tự do tắm biển.
18h00: Đoàn dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng. Sau bữa cơm là khoảng thời gian tự do đi dạo ngắm biển.
*NGÀY 03:* TIỄN KHÁCH (ĂN SÁNG)
khách dùng điểm tâm sáng, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông. Làm thủ tục trả phòng.
Xe cùng HDV đưa quý khách ra Sân bay Phú Quốc.
Chương trình đi kèm: Câu thẻ mực – Chi phí tự túc
17h00: xe và HDV đưa du khách lên tàu và ra khơi. Ở đây du khách sẽ trải nghiệm những giây phút thư giãn với cảnh hoàng hôn tuyệt đẹp và huyền ảo đầy thú vị, Du khách cùng thủy thủ đoàn trổ tài câu mực. Sẽ không gì bằng khi chính tay bạn câu được những con mực đang săn mồi dưới biển và cùng trải nghiệm cảm giác ra khơi như các ngư dân trên đảo. Chiến lợi phẩm sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu.
21h00: Kết thúc chuyến câu mực đêm, xe đưa du khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Chương trình sẽ do du khách ấn định thời điểm.
Các *khach san Phu Quoc*:
Khách sạn Hồng Ánh Phú Quốc
Khách sạn Thăng Long Phú Quốc
Khách sạn Sài Gòn Phú Quốc
…

Công ty TNHH Du Lịch Quốc Tế Châu Á Thái Bình Dương
Số 5 Hàng Chiếu – Hoàn kiếm – Hà Nội
Tel: (+84)4 3929 0808 – Fax: (+84)4 3923 3581

----------

